# Two seat Fw 190 engine run



## nuuumannn (Dec 2, 2012)

The only surviving two seat Fw 190 undergoing engine runs at RAF St Athan in the mid 1980s. The aircraft is now at the RAF Museum, Hendon


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oaJghobb1M_


----------



## A4K (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice one Grant! Not an easy canopy to open by the looks


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2012)

Great stuff Grant.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2012)

Love it. So am I correct in assuming that time and expense is likely precluding further engine runs and if efforts were redirected, this engine could be run up again?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2012)

Far as I know Andy, both the '410 and the '190, both now static display pieces, at Cosford and Hendon respectively, have been kept in serviceable condition, with the engines correctly inhibited. Certainly the '410, when I got the photos for you, was undergoing service, to maintain not just the airframe, but the systems too. 
Whether they'll ever actually be run again, I don't know. The RAF Museum(s) have a policy of maintaining airframes, at least, in the best possible condition for future generations, and rotate aircraft as required in order to do this. The Wellington, from Hendon, for example, is currently undergoing further restoration and renovation at Cosford, and the Bf109G, now on permanent static display at Hendon, was placed there after an agreed, limited period of airworthy, flying display.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Jenisch (Dec 4, 2012)

Original engine?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 6, 2012)

> Original engine?



Yep. Engine runs were conducted in 1984; would have been cool to see.


----------

